# WinTV nova-t not working (SOLVED)

## andrewwalker27

I'm trying to get my TV card working in kernel-2.6.38 but the kernel doesn't seem to want to talk to it.

Here's the errors I'm getting

[  124.815309] cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.8 loaded

[  124.815318] cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared

[  124.815328] cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 0070:9002, board: Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T [card=18]

[  124.815335] cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based DVB/ATSC card

[  124.815340] cx8802_alloc_frontends() allocating 1 frontend(s)

[  124.819808] DVB: Unable to find symbol dvb_pll_attach()

[  124.819822] cx88[0]/2: dvb_register failed (err = -22)

[  124.819829] cx88[0]/2: cx8802 probe failed, err = -22

the card model is as follows

[   14.530078] cx88[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=90003

and loaded modules are

Module                  Size  Used by

adt7475                21919  0 

hwmon_vid               2019  1 adt7475

cx22702                 4535  0 

videobuf_dvb            5098  0 

cx8802                 12574  0 

nvidia              10264753  38 

cx8800                 27730  0 

cx88xx                 72944  2 cx8802,cx8800

i2c_algo_bit            4670  1 cx88xx

tveeprom               13065  1 cx88xx

v4l2_common             7960  2 cx8800,cx88xx

videodev               62505  3 cx8800,cx88xx,v4l2_common

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     6593  1 videodev

btcx_risc               3562  3 cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

videobuf_dma_sg         8150  3 cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

videobuf_core          15708  5 videobuf_dvb,cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

k10temp                 3119  0 

i2c_piix4               8151  0 

asus_atk0110           10380  0 

hwmon                   1830  3 adt7475,k10temp,asus_atk0110

i2c_core               20390  10 adt7475,cx22702,cx8800,cx88xx,nvidia,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,v4l2_common,videodev,i2c_piix4

Any ideas anyone?Last edited by andrewwalker27 on Sun Mar 20, 2011 9:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blotto

Hi 

Have you tried the info at linuxtv http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-Stick

I have the nova-t 500 dual and it uses the same modules listed on linuxtv

here is a snip of my dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
> 
> usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=2040, idProduct=9950
> 
> usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
> ...

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> dib0700: loaded with support for 15 different device-types
> 
> dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T' in cold state, will try to load a firmware
> 
> lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 253 
> ...

 

lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> fuse                   65868  1 
> 
> mt2060                  4493  2 
> ...

 

Check the linuxtv site and let us know how you get on

----------

## andrewwalker27

Sorry, should have mentioned that it was a PCI card, not a USB stick! 

When I try modprobe cx88_dvb I get the following

FATAL: Error inserting cx88_dvb (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-dvb.ko): No such device

The file cx88-dvb.ko exists there so what's the problem? When I do lspci it shows up as this

02:07.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

02:07.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

02:07.4 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [IR Port] (rev 05)

The dmesg errors I get are

[15285.915320] cx8802_alloc_frontends() allocating 1 frontend(s)

[15285.919061] DVB: Unable to find symbol dvb_pll_attach()

[15285.919065] cx88[0]/2: dvb_register failed (err = -22)

[15285.919067] cx88[0]/2: cx8802 probe failed, err = -22

----------

## andrewwalker27

Seems to be a kernel bug. You need the following kernel option to work around it.

Kernel Configuration: 

     Device Drivers --> 

         Multimedia devices --> 

             DVB/ATSC adapters --> 

                 Customize DVB frontends --> 

   <*> Generic I2C PLL based tuners

May affect a lot more cards other than mine.

----------

